# has anyone experienced slurred words....stuttering or combining words with hyperthyroidism or graves?



## RainyDay23 (Sep 10, 2014)

I wasnt officially diagnosed with graves yet but my blood work and the wonderful ppl that post on here think that might be the diagnosis. But since the blood work came back with bad numbers this time around ive noticed that my speech has been poor. Sometimes i cant get it together. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## anommay1013 (Nov 5, 2014)

I have had that problem, however I have NO idea if its related to the Graves or not. I do know that it has gotten worse since my thyroid problems started. I have been stuttering, and mixing up a lot of sentences without noticing.


----------



## RainyDay23 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yea thats how it is for me. Its frustrating...since they have no idea why people stutter to begin with i dont think they can say for sure. Did youmention it to your endo?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

YES, stuttering, can't find the correct word etc. very much so when Graves was active. It no longer is a problem but it caused me some tremendous concern.


----------



## RainyDay23 (Sep 10, 2014)

At Least I am not alone. Ive always done it but it was made worse by this I think. Especially trains of thought. Symptoms on websites about thyroid disease are pretty vague. I have still yet to be diagnosed other then autoimmune with my antibodies.


----------

